# Invert keepers?



## bholmes88 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just wondering if I am the only invert collector on here. Right now I am down to 40 or so tarantulas. This weekend is Narbc in Arlington, TX. I am so excited, it has been too long since I last bought a t and I am also going to be buying a small leopard tort or two! If anyone wants to talk T's or torts then by all means send me a pm or reply here.


----------



## Bow (Feb 11, 2012)

For two weeks I had a Goliath bird eating spider. She was a special order at the pet store that the people kept delaying picking up. After 3-4 days I decided to put her in a proper tank (much to the distaste of my manager) after a couple days she recovered from shipping and became ridiculously aggressive. I was fairly fond of her all the same. When the people finally came to get her I tried to ask some questions to make sure he knew what he was doing, he made a big deal about knowing everything. After a week he'd managed to kill her...


----------



## wellington (Feb 11, 2012)

WELCOME if you get any leopard torts. Please read the thread at the bottom of my post here by my signature. Will help you in raising your leopard properly.
Have fun at the Narbc. Sorry, I hate spiders. But when they are in a cage, that I know they can't get out of well, they then can be cute. Still would never be brave enough to own one.


----------



## ijmccollum (Feb 13, 2012)

Inverts....well yes! L. parahybana and Klugi, G. Pulchra, A. versicolor, P. cambridgi and next week P. rufilata and metalica. Am currently holding on to a A. avicularia till saturday when it will go to my son's fiance`. She's the one who got me interested in inverts. She is going to be a great daughter in law.


----------



## Floof (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm not really "big" on inverts, but I have taken a liking to some tarantulas. I especially have a soft spot for my little Chaco Golden Knee sling. He's probably up to 1.5" or so leg span now--just went through his third molt with me. I also have two absolutely tiny Nhandu carapoensis slings. I can't wait til they all get big! And I plan on more--I especially LOVE B. smithii, and my former boss introduced me to a cousin of theirs--B. auratum. Stunning!! Also love the look of N. chromatus and a couple of the Avics.

I'm not "into" Ts enough yet to be able to justify spending $30-40+ on one, though, so most those will probably have to wait a bit longer. (Plus my roommate isn't a big fan, and, until I have a steady income of my own, my dad would throw a FIT if I spent more than $10 on an "icky, ugly spider!" Well, honestly, he'd throw a fit either way... More like, once I have a steady income, I can ignore him! lol)

I also have Dubia roaches... But they're food. 

Bow, that's really awful. How can someone manage to kill a T in a week?? They're so easy to take care of! It does always hurt so much when some idiot comes along and kills an animal you care deeply about with their stupidity...


----------



## Bow (Feb 17, 2012)

Floof said:


> I'm not really "big" on inverts, but I have taken a liking to some tarantulas. I especially have a soft spot for my little Chaco Golden Knee sling. He's probably up to 1.5" or so leg span now--just went through his third molt with me. I also have two absolutely tiny Nhandu carapoensis slings. I can't wait til they all get big! And I plan on more--I especially LOVE B. smithii, and my former boss introduced me to a cousin of theirs--B. auratum. Stunning!! Also love the look of N. chromatus and a couple of the Avics.
> 
> I'm not "into" Ts enough yet to be able to justify spending $30-40+ on one, though, so most those will probably have to wait a bit longer. (Plus my roommate isn't a big fan, and, until I have a steady income of my own, my dad would throw a FIT if I spent more than $10 on an "icky, ugly spider!" Well, honestly, he'd throw a fit either way... More like, once I have a steady income, I can ignore him! lol)
> 
> ...



She was still a baby, even though she was massive. While she was in my care the guy (he calls himself "Spiderman") would try to come in and feed her adult rats. Alive. I always refused because she was in my care, and I knew that the biggest she could have safely was a baby mouse. I believe that as soon as he had her to himself he got to have his little game of gladiators. Sadly he didn't believe me about the rat fighting back and puncturing her exoskeleton...


----------



## Floof (Feb 17, 2012)

Ugh, what an idiot! Poor girl...


----------



## Bow (Feb 17, 2012)

Floof said:


> Ugh, what an idiot! Poor girl...



She really was beautiful. I'd never seen a spider so large, once I got over the heebie jeebies she was really cool. She did at one point lunge out of her tank and try to get my bosses face, she was always well behaved for me though.


----------



## ijmccollum (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, that really blows. Next time tell 'em it died and give him back his money. I have friends working in pet stores and they really cringe when some people come in -- to the point of refusing to sale. Would love to see pics of some of you guy's T's. Anybody on aracnoboards?


----------



## Kvoigt (Feb 20, 2012)

ijmccollum said:


> Wow, that really blows. Next time tell 'em it died and give him back his money. I have friends working in pet stores and they really cringe when some people come in -- to the point of refusing to sale. Would love to see pics of some of you guy's T's. Anybody on aracnoboards?







i used to have a T.. we had it for about a year and sum1 was house sitting and even though we said to leave it alone it was fed and fine..he got a grasshopper from OUTSIDE and i think it was poisoned b/c my T died a few weeks later and didnt eat after the hopper... it sucked i kept it dead in a jar forever...lol kinda creepy i know but i really liked/missed it i will try and find some old pics of it and post it ...


----------



## Bow (Feb 21, 2012)




----------

